
Ask HN: What's today's version of __why's guide to ruby, but for WebGL? - geuis
Pretty experienced software engineer but I&#x27;ve found diving into WebGL a bit daunting. What are the better options for intros in the mindset of __why&#x27;s writings today?
======
andrewmcwatters
While I don't know of any resources in the style of __why's writings, open.gl,
learnopengl.com, and others are preferred reading these days. WebGL is really
just standardized bindings to OpenGL interfaces, and most people working with
WebGL in any meaningful sense have C background understanding of the API.

Those sites are fantastic in making OpenGL approachable in my experience, and
I write graphics software for hobbyists, so I also have to actively create
consumable APIs that are easy to understand.

